# Stingray Speedometer Question...



## Chopper1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Can anybody tell me how long the speedometer cable is for the Krates?

Thanks


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 15, 2017)

Ir you want it nice and tight run a 21 1/2 iF you want some slack 23". I use 21 1/2.


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you


----------

